# Best Audio Format For Miata



## sacareamiata (Nov 21, 2013)

I own a 2012 Miata that has had a complete bosectomy performed. I am currently listening through Helix E62C components in the doors, and a Pioneer TSSW841D shallow subwoofer in a custom enclosure in the passenger footwell. The doors are powered by a Kenwood KAC1502C 2-channel amp, the sub by a RF PBR300X1 mono amp. My HU is a Kenwood DNX890HD navigation receiver.

I really like the features and sound of this setup. Even the sub adds depth without overpowering everything. And yes I know its a Miata which is both noise and space challenged. My question, however, has to do with music media. The KW supports MP3 and AAC lossy formats, and WAV lossless. I currently have my library on a memory stick in AAC 320kbs files. Would there be much of an advantage to reburning my library in WAV format, and just using a [much] larger memory stick? Or does my hardware/convertible environment pretty much limit the SQ?

I am pretty much a novice when it comes to the tech side of car audio, but I do have very good support from a local vendor here in Sacramento. I'm just wondering what tweaks are possible without additional $$'s invested. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome. As long as you rip the cds yourself with a proper encoder and keep the bitrate at 192kbps or upwards, I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference. And even if you could, it's not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> Hi and welcome. As long as you rip the cds yourself with a proper encoder and keep the bitrate at 192kbps or upwards, I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference. And even if you could, it's not worth the hassle IMO.


I agree. My Miata was pretty noisy, unless it is a hardtop and you want to do some sound deadening.


----------



## sacareamiata (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I reripped them all (only about 500 songs) in WAV format the other day, and filled about 3/4 of a 32GB memory stick. I can hear a difference with my top up (I have the powered hardtop Miata), mostly bass response, but not so much topless. This time I used WMP, which allows ripping without the track number. Makes sorting the songs alphabetically within artist directories on the stick so much easier.


----------

